# Ajman, where to live



## BritDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am single male health professional. 
I am exploring job opportunities in UAE and have an offer. 
While exploring the fora, came to find scant information about housing in Ajman. I believe it is much cheaper than in Dubai. Is it realistic to live at a walking distance from place of work? Or car is a NORM? Looking at advertisements for housing, I was unable to locate specifics of the apartment (one BR, furnished with usual amenities) from my intended place of work. If I could have a hang of how to look, it should help. Being new to the forum, I am looking for present resident(s) of Ajman to be able to connect with. Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Where is your job offer?


----------



## BritDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the very prompt reply. 
It is at about to open Amina Hospital.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Is that in Ajman?


----------



## BritDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes. Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's been a number of threads on living in Ajman on here. If you use the search engine, you'll find them. You'll probably want a car as you won't want to be walking to and from work in the heat of the summer. I'm not sure what sort of hours you'll be working or if you're likely to be called out in an emergency but I'd say it's probably going to be better to live near where you work. Just be aware, it's a bit of a 'village' out there....


----------



## ue95038 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi BritDoc and BedouGirl, I am in the same boat. We are moving to Ajman soon from UK and looking for a 2/3 BHK decent flat to rent. If you live in Ajman and can share any thoughts it would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BritDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks. Paperwork still ongoing, so can't be of any help...Best Wishes...


----------

